# Prisoners of Mother England



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Interesting site for POMS -
http://www.ancestry.co.uk/about/default.aspx?section=pr-2010-01-24
Free access until 30 Jan.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Binnacle,this is a great opportunity for those wishing to trace ancestors who were transported.
I have been tracing the history of my wife's family and my own over the past few years and have found an amazing coincidence.
On researching my ancestors, I found that a sibling of a distant forebear had been transported on the 'Neptune', a ship of the Second Fleet in 1790.
Checking on the list of convicts, I found another with the same surname as my wife's family. Not being a common name, further research proved that he too was similarly a sibling of one of my wife's forebears.
Both survived the 160 day tragic journey during which 158 of the 502 convict souls lost their lives.
I am in the process of searching for the descendants of these two convicts and have made some progress.

Taff


----------

